# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Εκτυπωτής] HP Designjet 110plus nr πλοτερ,δεν ανοιγει καθολου.

## xaris-c

εχω ενα HP Designjet 110 plus nr εδω το σχετικο λινκ
και εχει αυτο το προβλημα που περιγραφει και στο λινκ .βασικα δεν ανοιγει καθολου .στο 1 στη c παραγραφο και εμενα δεν μου ανοιγει το πρασινο λαμπακι οταν ειναι στο ρευμα .αρα κατι με το τροφοδοτικο .στο 6 ακολουθησα τα βήματα και όντως δεν μου αναβει το led απο το roll feed οποτε το παρεκαμψα βαζοντασ το ρευμα κατευθιαν στον πλοτερ ,ακουλουθισα το 7 και εβγαλα την καρτα δυκτιου αλλα και παλι τιποτα ομως στην εικονα 8 που διχνει αν αναβει το πρασινο led μεσα στο board μου αναβει και μενα ...πως μπορω να εξακριβωσω αν φταει το τροφοδοτικο και οχι το board μιας και το πήρα απο κινα πριν 10 μερες νομίζοντας οτι φταιει αυτο .αλλα ειναι μεταχειρισμενo μπορω να κάνω καποιο τεστ ωστε να δω αν βγαζει ρευμα 
εδω το τροφοδοτικο http://www.aliexpress.com/store/prod...628861156.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiJGRv7YKLY  βιντεο απο το πλοτερ

εκανα και σχετικο ερωτημα στην hp αλλα περιμενω. http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Printin...n/td-p/4502886

----------


## Thansavv

Γεια σου Μπάμπη. Βγάλε τη εντελώς τη βάση από το Roll Feeder και δες αν ξεκινάει με το καλώδιο στο τροφοδοτικό. Στη βάση του Roll feeder έχει μια ασφάλεια μέσα. Προφανώς έχει καεί.

----------

xaris-c (16-09-14)

----------


## xaris-c

> Γεια σου Μπάμπη. Βγάλε τη εντελώς τη βάση από το Roll Feeder και δες αν ξεκινάει με το καλώδιο στο τροφοδοτικό. Στη βάση του Roll feeder έχει μια ασφάλεια μέσα. Προφανώς έχει καεί.


το εκανα αλλα παλι δεν βλεπω τιποτα ζωντανο.....μονο το λεδακι μεσα στο board

----------


## Thansavv

> το εκανα αλλα παλι δεν βλεπω τιποτα ζωντανο.....μονο το λεδακι μεσα στο board


Έβγαλες δηλαδή τη βάση με το κουμπάκι εντελώς πάνω από το plotter? Ποιο τροφοδοτικό έχεις τώρα πάνω, το αρχικό ή το aliexpressiko? Τι διαφορά είδες πριν και μετά την αλλαγή τροφοδοτικού?

----------

xaris-c (16-09-14)

----------


## xaris-c

> Έβγαλες δηλαδή τη βάση με το κουμπάκι εντελώς πάνω από το plotter? Ποιο τροφοδοτικό έχεις τώρα πάνω, το αρχικό ή το aliexpressiko? Τι διαφορά είδες πριν και μετά την αλλαγή τροφοδοτικού?


η βαση βγαίνει ευκολα ..2 βιδες ειναι ...οσο για το τροφοδοτικο πριν δεν υπηρχε καθολου λογο οτι ο αδερφος μου προσπάθησε καποτε να το φτιαξει και τελικα δεν το εβαλε καθολου μεσα παλι γιατι το κατεστρεψε οποτε ηταν μονοδρομος η αγορα τροφοδοτικου απο ιντερνετ ...οπτικα το τροφοδοτικο δεν μου γεμισε το ματι λογο καποιας οξειδωσης να πω εξωτερικα ..μίλησα με το αλιεχπρεσσ και μου ειπε οτι ελενχθικε πριν το στείλουν και την ρωτησα να μου πει πως το έλεγξαν και θα μου στείλει απαντηση αφου ρωτησει τον τεχνικο της...ρωτησα για board και μου λεει 50 ευρω με αποστολη μαζι  αλλα αυτη μου ειπε να δω τεχνικο για να εντοπισουμε το προβλημα ...εγω πως ελενχω το τροφοδοτικο αν το βγαλω εξω τελείως?....ξερω οτι για να δεις το τροφοδοτικο ενος pc  βραχυκυκλωνεις δυο απο τισ εξοδους του και παίρνει μπροστα ..εδω κατι τετοιο δεν γίνετε?... οι εικονες ειναι απο το roll feed  ...ποια ειναι η ασφαλεια

----------


## Thansavv

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι το τροφοδοτικό λειτουργεί. Γι αυτό άλλωστε ανάβει και το led. Πριν μερικά χρόνια σε ένα ίδιο plotter που είχα για φτιάξιμο,είχε βραχυκυκλώσει η δίοδος που φαίνεται στη φώτο, και δεν ξεκινούσε. Έκανα τη βλακεία και την έβγαλα εντελώς, και το δοκίμασα χωρίς τη δίοδο. Αποτέλεσμα > κάηκε το δίπλα chip και τελικά άλλαξα όλο τό board. Απ ότι θυμάμαι ήταν 1.5KE....κατι  δίοδος. Κοίταξε την μήπως είναι παρόμοια περίπτωση...


Η ασφάλεια είναι το βαρελάκι που γράφει F1   Τ800mA...δε φαίνεται καλά..

----------

xaris-c (16-09-14)

----------


## xaris-c

αρχιζω και ξηλώνω ..να φτασω στο board...

----------


## xaris-c

οταν το προσπαθισε ο αδερφος μου ειχε κανει μπαμ οταν αλλαξε καποια ασφαλεια και απο τοτε εμεινε ανενεργος...
λοιπον εβγαλα ολα τα πλαστικα ... ως εδω λεσ να προβω στην αγορα του board απο αλιεχπρεσσ ?...μιας και εδω που ρωτησα προχειρα σε εταιρια επισκευης μου ειπε κατι για 330 συν 
καμια ιδεα πως μπορω να δω αν λειτουργει το τροφοδοτικο...?δες τε λιγο τισ σκουριες απο το τροφοδοτικο .να το ανοιξω?.

----------


## xaris-c

ανοιξα το τροφοδοτικο ...τι να πω απο καμια πλημηρα το πηρανε δεν ξερω...
το θεμα ειναι οτι εμφανισιακα φενεται οτι δεν ειναι λειτουργικο ...ετοιμασα και βιντεο ...δεν ξερω ετσι 
ειναι ?......εχω χρονο για dispute sto paypal .αλλα το θεμα ειναι αν φταιει αυτο...και

----------


## Thansavv

Δε μπορώ να πω ότι είναι όμορφο αλλά ίσως να λειτουργεί σωστά. Τι τάσεις βγάζει, μέτρησες? Μέτρα και το διοδάκι να δούμε τι λέει....

----------

xaris-c (16-09-14)

----------


## xaris-c

δεσ και το  video ...οταν λεσ διοδακι ?...δεν ξερω και πολλα...το κακο ειναι δεν μπορω να μετρισω σημερα εχω αλλου το πολυμετρο...αυριο μαλλον...πρεπει να ειναι εκεινο το μαυρακι το D2 στο κεντρο κατω λιγο οπως αυτο που εδειξεσ και τι μετρηση πρεπει να λεει?...


να σε ευχαριστισω λοιπον για την βοηθεια ...και για τον χρονο σου...αυριο η συνεχεια

----------


## Thansavv

Μπάμπη, το τροφοδοτικό φαίνεται να έχει περάσει πολλά. Αλλά ίσως να είναι λειτουργικό...  Πρέπει όμως να γίνουν μετρήσεις.
Ίσως να φταίει το power supply, ίσως η formatter board. Όμως μπορεί να έχει κι άλλα προβλήματα, που ίσως φανούν όταν λειτουργήσει ο εκτυπωτής. Πρόβλημα στις κεφαλές, στα σωληνάκια (διαρροή),  στα μελάνια ++... Το κόστος επισκευής ίσως ανέβει πολύ.
Διοδάκι λέγοντας, εννοώ αυτό που κύκλωσα στη φωτογραφία.

----------


## xaris-c

λοιπον  μέτρησα το τροφοδοτικό ...δινει 3,3v 28,8v 3,3 v   στην κλεμα συνδεσης με το board ..αρα λειτουργει μαλλον ..δεν ξερω αν δεχετε φορτιο τα κακαρωνει  μετα..οσο για την ασφαλεια απο το rollfeed οντως ειναι καμενη την εβγαλα και παω γεωργιαδη να βρω....τωρα για την διοδο δεν ξερω πως να την μερτησω διαβασα καποια πραγματα αλλα δεν καταλαβα πολλα .....πρεπει να ειναι η πλακετα στο ρευμα για να μετρησω?...και τον κοκκινο που το βαζουμε ?...εκει που διχνει το βελος η αναποδα?
οι ενδειξεις οπως και να το μετρησω ειναι μηδεν ομως το εχω εκτοσ ρευματοσ...α και το τζιτζικη σφιριζει  η μετρηση εγινε στα 2000Ω αλλα και σε ολες τις σκαλες του αλλα εδιχνε 0 εκτος οταν το κατεβασα στο200Ω και μου εδιξε 002.8
 αυτη η διοδοσ ειναι η S4 68Α

----------


## Thansavv

Καλύτερα βγάλε τη δίοδο από την πλακέτα και μέτρησέ την. Αν σου δείχνει μικρή-ίδια αντίσταση (σφυρίζει το τζιτζίκι) και με τις δυο πολικότητες(ορθή-ανάστροφη), σημαίνει ότι είναι βραχυκυκλωμένη, κοινώς κλασμένη.
Τώρα που την είδα θυμήθηκα ότι ήταν αυτή, και όχι 1.5ΚΕ...όπως λανθασμένα νόμιζα.
Την ίδια δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να τη βρείς. Αντίστοιχη δεν ξέρω ποια μπορεί να είναι . Αν κάποιος φίλος έχει να προτείνει κάτι για αντίστοιχη δίοδο, γιατί εγώ δε βρήκα ακόμα στοιχεία, θα βοηθούσε πολύ.

----------

xaris-c (17-09-14)

----------


## xaris-c

εχω ενα βασικο προβλημα ...δεν βγαινει η πλακετα αν δεν κοψω απο καπου το κουτι ....οποτε αναμένετε
...λοιπον την καταφερα ..εβγαινε τελικα  ομως δεν νομιζω οτι μπορω να ξεκολισω την διοδο απο πανω ειναι τοσο μικρη ..και ακομα βρηκα 2 ιδιες δυοδους......και το τζιτζικη σφύριζε μονο απο την μια μερια σε αυτες ενω στην αρχικη  που μου ειπες και απο τις δυο  λες να πετυχες στοχο με την μια ?......
να ρωτησω κατι χαζο ..η δυοδος δεν εχει ποδαρακια απο την απεναντη μερια γιατι απο κατω δεν βλεπω τιποτα σχετικο ...λετε μονο απο πανω να θελει ξεκολλιμα?... σας ετοιμασα βιντεο για το πως μετρησα τισ δυοδους..μηπως δεν κανω κατι καλα ...

----------


## Thansavv

Θέλει μόνο από πάνω ξεκόλλημα, είναι επιφανειακής στήριξης. Εύκολα βγαίνει. Οι άλλες 2 που βρήκες έχουν τα ίδια στοιχεία? Είναι στη διπλανή πλακέτα?
Μπορεί να φταίει μόνο αυτή η δίοδος, μπορεί να έχει κι άλλο πρόβλημα. Η άσπρη ασφάλεια F2, είναι εντάξει? Ρώτα το τζιτζίκι να δούμε τι λέει...

----------


## xaris-c

Ναι ειναι ολα στην ιδια πλακετα και ολα εχουν τον κωδικο s4-68a.Ηασπρη ασφαλεια f2 ειναι οκ.Να ξεκολησω τη διοδο για να την μετρησω ή αρκει αυτο που εκανα πριν?

----------


## Thansavv

Για σιγουριά ξεκόλησέ τη και ξαναμέτρησε. Αν ακόμα σφυρίζει και ορθά και ανάστροφα , τότε θέλει αλλαγή.

----------


## xaris-c

το ξεκολλησα και  οντως χτυπα και απο τις δυο ........να παω αυριο γεωργιαδη να δω τη εχει και μετα το ξαναμονταρω?το να  κανει μπαμ δηλαδη σε  μια πλακετα οι δυοδοι συνήθως χαλουν? να ρωτησω τη νεα δυοδο πως θα την βαλω προς ποια πλευρα πρεπει να περνα ρευμα?....ευτυχώς υπαρχουν οι φωτογραφίες οπότε μαλλον συμφωνα με αυτες θα το βαλω ...αν βρω ιδια

----------


## Thansavv

> το ξεκολλησα και  οντως χτυπα και απο τις δυο ........να παω αυριο γεωργιαδη να δω τη εχει και μετα το ξαναμονταρω?τον κανει μπαμ δηλαδη μια πλακετα οι δυοδοι συνήθως χαλουν?


Η δίοδος μάλλον χάλασε πριν το μπαμ. Με ένα μπαμ μπορούν να καταστραφούν συχνά, αρκετά εξαρτήματα .
Αν βρεις δίοδο, να προσέξεις να τη βάλεις με την ορθή φορά. Όπως ήταν η παλιά. Δηλαδή η γραμμή που φαίνεται στη δίοδο να είναι στη μεριά που είναι το άσπρο "Π". 
Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## xaris-c

δεν μασαω εχω εσενα ......εδω δεν εχω ιδεα απο πλακετες και δες που εφτασα ,ευτυχως εχω εργαλεια .......να σε ευχαριστησω για ακομη μια φορα ....αυριο με τα νεοτερα....

----------


## xaris-c

> δεν μασαω εχω εσενα ......εδω δεν εχω ιδεα απο πλακετες και δες που εφτασα ,ευτυχως εχω εργαλεια .......να σε ευχαριστησω για ακομη μια φορα ....αυριο με τα νεοτερα....



νεοτερα....πηγα σε μαγαζια αλλα αυτο το δυοδακι δεν υπαρχει ....και μου εδωσαν ενα απλο δυοδακι 1.5 Α και ενα αλλο 3Α 
και μου λεει να δικιμασω αλλα ειναι ποιο μεγαλα σε μεγεθος αλλα ευτυχως χωρανε...πηγα και σε εναν ακομα τελευταιο και μου λεει οτι αυτα που εδωσαν ειναι οτι νανε ..πρεπει να μαθω τα datasheet thw δυοδου ποσα αμπερ και ποσα ωολτ ειναι ακι αν ειναι γρηγορη η αργη ...οποτε το μονο στοιχειο ειναι οτι γραφει πανω s4 68a πως τα βρισκουμε αυτα?
η μεγαλη λεει IN582 MIC 
και η μικρη IN 4007 dc ή qc δεν μπορω να διακρινω καλα

----------


## Thansavv

> .......να σε ευχαριστησω για ακομη μια φορα ....αυριο με τα νεοτερα....


Να 'σαι καλά Μπάμπη.
Μη βάλεις αυτά που σου δώσανε. Όντως πρέπει να βρεθούν τα στοιχεία-datasheet της διόδου. Έχω βρει κάτι αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν είναι η σωστή. Αν κάποιος φίλος έχει να προτείνει κάτι....

----------


## gethag

Δες κι εδώ μήπως ταιριάζει τίποτα: http://www.s-manuals.com/smd/s4

----------


## Thansavv

> Δες κι εδώ μήπως ταιριάζει τίποτα: http://www.s-manuals.com/smd/s4


Ευχαριστώ Γιώργο.

Surface Mount Schottky Barrier Rectifier πρέπει να είναι απ' ότι είδα.
Οι παρακάτω πρέπει να ταιριάζουν.

sb040
1N5819
+
+

----------


## xaris-c

> Ευχαριστώ Γιώργο.
> 
> Surface Mount Schottky Barrier Rectifier πρέπει να είναι απ' ότι είδα.
> Οι παρακάτω πρέπει να ταιριάζουν.
> 
> sb040
> 1N5819
> +
> +


πρεπει να παρω ολα αυτα τα στοιχεια και βουρ στο μαγαζι ..αυριο...


εχω ολα πηρα αυτα που ειπατε.ξεκινω το κολημα και μετα  μονταρισμα

----------


## xaris-c

λοιπον δεν ξερω τι εχεις με τον κοπερφιλτ  αλλα δεσ το αν εισαι τιποτα συγγενης ...επεσες διανα ...δεν το πιστευω οτι λειτουργει....ναι εφταιγε αυτη η δυοδος .....δεν ξερω τι προβληματα θα συναντησω απο δω και περα αλλα σαν πλακετα λειτουργει ....δεν ξερω πως να σε ευχαριστησω ...ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος ....ευχαριστω και τον φιλο που βοηθησε για το  σωστο τυπο δυοδου ....τωρα ξεκινω τελικο μονταρισμα....ολα οκ

----------


## Thansavv

Δε στα είπα στην τύχη...Απλώς είχα αντιμετωπίσει το ίδιο πρόβλημα και το είχα ψάξει... και έτυχε να πονέσει στο ίδιο σημείο. Ελπίζω οι κεφαλές να είναι εντάξει και να μην έχουν πάρει αέρα. Αν και δεν είναι ακριβές... Καλό μοντάρισμα και καλή επιτυχία...

----------


## xaris-c

βιντεο:

----------


## xaris-c



----------


## xaris-c

πως καταλαβες οτι χρειαζομαι αυτη την δυοδο γιατι δεν βρηκα καποιο συσχετισμο καπου .....καλα αλλα   εντοπισμος σφαλματος απο φωτογραφιες ...!!!!!!και επιδιωρθωση μεσο ιντερνετ.....στην ουσια εσυ το εφτιαξες με τα δικα μου χερια ...ισως βεβαια εσυ να εκανες καλυτερες κολλήσεις, αλλα αφου λειτουργει ...
respect......να εισαι καλα και παλι....καλα εχουν παθη πλακα ακομα και στην HP forum αφου και εκει ειχα κανει σχετικο ερωτημα αλλα η απαντηση ηταν να βρω τεχνικο ...και βεβαια εβαλα link την εδω σελιδα ..και λενε οτι αυτα δεν μπορει να τα κανει ενας μεσος χρηστης οποτε γιαυτο συστηνουν τεχνικο....http://h30499.www3.hp.com/t5/Printer...2#.VBnuWPl_vXs
λογικο αλλα μια προσπαθεια παντα χρειαζεται...και ασ ειναι και αποτυχημένη,τωρα αν εχει επιτυχία ακομη καλυτερα...

----------


## Thansavv

Από το logo-εικονίδιο που φαίνεται στη δίοδο βρήκα ότι είναι της General Semiconductor.
http://www.gensemi.com/. Παραπέμπει στη Vishay.
Από εκεί βρήκα ένα pdf με την κωδικοποίηση των smd, όπου γράφει για το S4=SS14 κτλ.

Και άλλες διοδοι μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν...

Πάντως μπράβο σου! "Πιάνουν τα χέρια σου" (που λέει και η κουμπάρα μου!!!)
Με το καλό να το τελειώσεις.

Να ' σαι καλά.
Θανάσης

----------


## xaris-c

νεο θεμα προεκιψε απο το τροφοδοτικο του rollfeed αυτη τη φορα .δοκιμασα την ασφαλεια και ειναι ενταξη ...αλλα βλεπω κατι μαυρισματα στο κεντρο της πλακετας του τροφοδοτικου ειναι αυτα μαυρακια με τον κωδικο 102 ειναι μαυρισμενα και καπως σαν να καεικαν ,δεν ξερω αν ειναι εκεινο το μαυρο κουτι  απο την αναποδη της πλακετας...αλλα δεν βγαινει ..ξεβιδωσα τις βιδες .και εδω και

----------


## xaris-c

βρηκα απο κινα με 40 δολλαρια ...οποτε χωρανε πειραματα πριν το παραγγηλω

----------


## nyannaco

> αυτα μαυρακια με τον κωδικο 102 ειναι μαυρισμενα και καπως σαν να καεικαν


SMD αντιστάσεις 1ΚΩ είναι. Μάλλον θα ρειαστεί να βγουν για να μετρηθού, αν και θεωρώ απίθανο να είναι εκεί η βλάβη. Αν έχουν καεί (που δεν το νομίζω) είναι δευτερογενήςζημιά, η αιτία του προβλήματος βρίσκεται αλλού.  


> ,δεν ξερω αν ειναι εκεινο το μαυρο κουτι  απο την αναποδη της πλακετας...αλλα δεν βγαινει ..ξεβιδωσα τις βιδες


Αυτό είναι μετασχηματιστής. Για να βγει δεν αρκεί να ξεβιδώσεις τις βίδες, πρέπει και να αποκολληθούν οι ακροδέκτες του από την πλακέτα. Και εδώ ακριβώς έχεις ένα θέμα, οι συγεκριμένες κολλήσεις φαίνιονται προβληματικές (είτε από τη μάνα του, είτε από υπερθέρμανση στην πορεία). Αν έχεις / ξέρεις να δουλεύεις κολλητήρι, πέρασέ τις και κάνε μια δοκιμή πάλι.
Τάσεις μέτρησες;
Το ρελέ το κοίταξες; Σαν αν μου φαίνεται λίγο ταλαιπωρημένο το καβούκι του, και το μαύρισμα είναι εκεί από κάτω.
Ο ηλεκτρολυτικός πυκνωτής εκ πρώτης φαίνεται ΟΚ στο μάτι, αλλά τσέκαρέ τον κι αυτόν. Και τη γέφυρα επίσης.

----------


## xaris-c

Το παραγγελα απο Κίνα για να μην χάνω χρονο. Τωρά θα ξεκινισω το ξεκωλιμα των επαφώνμαλλον αυτες οι 8 ειναι ...αλλα βλεπω δεν ξεκολαει ευκολα αλλα στην χειροτερη θα χρησιμοποιησω dremel  


τελικα τον εβγαλα και φενετε οτι ειναι μαυρισμενο απο την αλλη μερια  των αντιστασεων οπως τισ ειπες..αυτες οι αντιστασεις υπαρχουν στο εμπορειο η θα την κανω μετατροπη σε κατι αλλο ...μια βοηθεια .θεσσαλονικη ειμαι .

----------


## Thansavv

Γεια σου Μπάμπη. Τι πρόβλημα παρουσιάζει? Μέτρησες την κίτρινη ασφάλεια? Οι αντιστάσεις μια χαρά φαίνονται.

----------


## xaris-c

για σου θαναση ,την μετρησα και μου διχνει οτι ειναι οκ σφυριζει ο τζιτζικας.οι αντιστασεις φαινονται να ιριδιζουν καπως σαν να ανεβασαν αρκετη θερμοκρασια.για να μηνσκας ειδη το παρειγγηλα .λες να βιαστηκα...?ποια κιτρινη ?την κεραμιδη εννοεις

----------


## Thansavv

Εννοώ την F2 (Κίτρινη) στην άλλη μεριά της πλακέτας. Για να γράφει F2 μάλλον είναι ασφάλεια. Τον μετασχηματιστή μπορείς να τον μετρήσεις σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο που φαίνεται στην πάνω μεριά του.

----------


## xaris-c

την ασφαλεια την μετρησα και μου λεει οτι περναει ρευμα (σφυριζει και εδω)για να μετρισω τον μετασχηματιστη πρεπει να δωσω ρευμα μαλλον αλλα μετρωντασ τον ετσι εξω οπως ειναι δεν σφυριζει τιποτα εκτοσ βαζοντας τους ακροδεκτες στισ διπλανες επαφεσ δηλαδη αν δεισ την εικονα εχει 8 ακροδεκτεσ ομαδοποιημενους κατα ζευγη ...μονο αυτοι χτυπουν ...οι δυο διπλανοι δηλαδη κατσε να κανω φοτο,κανενασ αλλος συνδυασμος δεν χτυπα..

----------


## xaris-c

αν το ξαναμονταρω και το βαλω στο ρευμα και μετρησω...

----------


## Thansavv

Πρέπει να μετράς την αντίσταση των τυλιγμάτων του μετασχηματιστή. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να σφυρίζει το πολύμετρο. Η αντίσταση που δείχνει είναι σημαντική. Βλέπω όμως ότι κατά την αποκόλληση, ξηλωθήκαν μέρη της πλακέτας και είναι δύσκολο να το ξανακολλήσεις λόγω του ότι είναι διπλής όψης η πλακέτα.

----------


## xaris-c

αρα καλα το παρειγγηλα ...παντος δεν δειχνει καμια ενδειξη το πολυμετρο στο σφυριγμα...δεν δινχει καποια αντισταση....καμια μεταβολη .παντως οπτικα φαινετε μαυρισμενη η πλακετα και οι αντοιστασεις με κωδικο 102 .η φωτογραφια δεν αποτυπωνη ακριβως την πραγματικοτητα ...κανει μπαμ οτι εκει κατι φταιει εκτος αν ειναι συχνο να ιριδιζουν(μαυριζουν) ετσι οι αντιστασεις..

----------


## xaris-c

> Βλέπω όμως ότι κατά την αποκόλληση, ξηλωθήκαν μέρη της πλακέτας και είναι δύσκολο να το ξανακολλήσεις λόγω του ότι είναι διπλής όψης η πλακέτα.


θα βαλω λιγο περισοτερο καλλαει και φανταζομαι να κολισει και απο τισ δυο

----------


## xaris-c

http://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/...014_165111.jpg

----------


## JOUN

> την ασφαλεια την μετρησα και μου λεει οτι περναει ρευμα (σφυριζει και εδω)για να μετρισω τον μετασχηματιστη πρεπει να δωσω ρευμα μαλλον αλλα μετρωντασ τον ετσι εξω οπως ειναι δεν σφυριζει τιποτα εκτοσ βαζοντας τους ακροδεκτες στισ διπλανες επαφεσ δηλαδη αν δεισ την εικονα εχει 8 ακροδεκτεσ ομαδοποιημενους κατα ζευγη ...μονο αυτοι χτυπουν ...οι δυο διπλανοι δηλαδη κατσε να κανω φοτο,κανενασ αλλος συνδυασμος δεν χτυπα..


Ο μετασχηματιστης ειναι ενταξει,αυτα που μετρας ειναι τα ανεξαρτητα τυλιγματα του.Φαινεται απο μια φωτο που εβαλες.

----------

